# FOP Emblem Abuse....



## Gil

I thought some of you may find this funny.

last night pulling into the local DD, some guy in a Audi is desperately trying to get my attention, he pulls up along side of my car and ask me if I am Officer *******, I reply with no, why what seems to be the problem?

The guy says look at my plate and then pulls his car forward for me to see his Rhode Island reg with a huge ass FOP emblem blocking half of the plate.

He then backs up and starts asking questions about PC in regards to parking tickets, apparently he was issued a whopping ten dollar parking ticket and thought it was out of line seeing he had an FOP emblem on his plate.

He kept saying "I know YOU GUYS have a tough job but etc..." Eyebrow raised I asked him what department he was with, his reply in short indicated that he was not on the job but he expected a break because of the FOP emblem....

The conversation ended..... :roll: He is probably one of those ebay sticker customers. I just thought it was kind of comical with all of the ebay post and talk of the PC with these things.


----------



## PROUD2BFOP

Gil,
I agree with you. Most of the time the emblem covers the entire plate. They did away with them and don't even sell the screw type anymore. They are finding alot of counterfeit on the web also. It's just like with the MPA stickers, the right people are issued them but everyone has to take care of all their friends! The Mass FOP now issue yearly stickers with the Mass Logo to each of our active members only. As long as someone thinks they can get out of a ticket they'll putting anything on their car to make them look like a cop!


----------



## JGH_7223

Gil";p="58722 said:


> I thought some of you may find this funny.
> 
> last night pulling into the local DD, some guy in a Audi is desperately trying to get my attention, he pulls up along side of my car and ask me if I am Officer *******, I reply with no, why what seems to be the problem?
> 
> The guy says look at my plate and then pulls his car forward for me to see his Rhode Island reg with a huge ass FOP emblem blocking half of the plate.
> 
> He then backs up and starts asking questions about PC in regards to parking tickets, apparently he was issued a whopping ten dollar parking ticket and thought it was out of line seeing he had an FOP emblem on his plate.
> 
> He kept saying "I know YOU GUYS have a tough job but etc..." Eyebrow raised I asked him what department he was with, his reply in short indicated that he was not on the job but he expected a break because of the FOP emblem....
> 
> The conversation ended..... :roll: He is probably one of those ebay sticker customers. I just thought it was kind of comical with all of the ebay post and talk of the PC with these things.


One time about fifteen years ago. I was working in Worcester main south area for a Private Investigator. I stop at the end of the shift 3 AM to get a coffee and this Knucklehead pulls up in a outdated Crown Victoria he sees that I am carrying a firearm so he rolls the window down and shows me a small Worcester County Sheriffs coin like badge in his wallet that he probably got at a election fund raiser and asked if I needed any help that he was working with WPD. He had the scanner and the works. I told him I was all set and he drove off. WPD got a call with in seconds of the conversation and the route officer seemed very eager to talk to this clown. There should be control of these type of emblems. I think the officers or retired officers that are members of the FOP deserve professional courtesy and I am sure the officer that issued the citation ask the same question of what department do you work for.


----------



## GD

Everyone in Rhode Island has them. In fact, the FOP sent out a letter, advising against giving the emblems to anyone but members and family members.
In fact, there are so many of them I ask the motorist why they have the emblem. Some have replied, "my brother has a sister in law, who has a brother who is a cop." 
It similiar to Mass police association stickers, it's just too bad.


----------



## Piper

This is embarassing to admit, but I have been a full time cop in MA for almost 11 years and have no idea if MA has an FOP Lodge, does it? If so, where? I know they are pretty popular down south. Thanks


----------



## BlackOps

Let's start gigging the retards for obstructed plates!


----------



## Guest

Who brought the cool kid?


----------



## MCOA41

NO ID I could care less about the badge or whatever sticker the person has. And to do this over a parking ticket? Get over it. Next people will be flashing their tickets to the policemens ball. :lol: 

Always carrier my ID and Badge. Ok not here cause they do not stop you and I doubt a camera will care about the badge. LOL As MP's on base could care less. Heck I know of state troopers and feds over here with their guard units do not even get a break on base.


----------



## cj3441

Bottom line is people will do almost anything to get out of a ticket. I almost had to lock a guy up over a $15 parking ticket once, unfortunately his brain kicked in just in time to disengage his mouth!


----------



## PBC FL Cop

The FOP still has a large base in Florida and they still issue metal FOP tags that screw onto the license plate. Agencies in FLA are normally FOP or PBA, but like everywhere, many tags and decals are given out like candy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

There used to be a lodge in Hyde Park; that's long gone. I think there was one in Norton, but I think I heard that's gone too.


----------



## dcs2244

This reminds me of the badge/ID discussion. No ID, my solution is to 'ticket them all and wait for the c###'. Not only a gig for the obstructed plate, but how about false display of a union seal?


----------



## Commissioner Car-1

dcs2244";p="58844 said:


> This reminds me of the badge/ID discussion. No ID, my solution is to 'ticket them all and wait for the c###'. Not only a gig for the obstructed plate, but how about false display of a union seal?


False display of a union seal? I didn't see that anywhere in MGL Ch.90 or any CMR. That's going a little overboard, no?


----------



## Commissioner Car-1

Wolfman";p="58861 said:


> You're going to have to look outside of C90 for that one...


Waaaay outside of C90 I am sure.

I'd love to see that go in front of one of the Commonwealth's liberal judges.

...NR...


----------



## FedCop

DOD Devens falls under the FOP


----------



## Barbrady

The DOC does too.


----------



## Macop

False display of a union seal? I didn't see that anywhere in MGL Ch.90 or any CMR. That's going a little overboard, no?

Commisioner car 1 no its not ch 90 nor is it a CMR its a criminal statue. Crimes against property0

MGL Ch266 Sec69


----------



## PROUD2BFOP

The FOP is up and running again in Massachusetts. This time it's being run the right way! If anyone is interested in more information call (508) 643-FOP4 and leave a mesg. with your name and address and I'll ship you out the information.

Each member that joins will be issued one MV sticker that has the new state logo and the year.


----------



## Commissioner Car-1

I don't it would hold up in court with all of the liberal judges we have here in MA.


----------



## JoninNH

Commissioner Car-1";p="59130 said:


> I don't it would hold up in court with all of the liberal judges we have here in MA.


<eyeroll>


----------

